# Other Discussions > Bodybuilding / Fitness / Nutrition >  Gym Heads - When Do You Take finasteride/dutasteride?

## Plan C

Hi all,

I go to the gym in the evening after work and usually take dutasteride immediately afterwards.

I've recently been wondering if there is any merit to taking finasteride/dutasteride beforehand, perhaps to pre-empt the (likely) rise in DHT levels that follows. I also wonder if the rise in metabolism that occurs during exercise has any effect on the efficiency of finasteride/dutasteride?

When do you take finasteride/dutasteride in relation to your workouts?

Thanks.

----------


## fayolaa

Assuming you follow the instructions and take finasteride every day, youll generally start to see results by month three or four. However, it usually takes six to nine months to see the full effects of finasteride, since hair follicles require plenty of time to produce new hairs.

Its important to remember that finasteride doesnt always cause you to regrow hairs that youve previously lost. Most people who take finasteride do so to stop further hair loss, rather than as a way to regrow hair.  view more news today

----------


## JPati

The main difference between dutasteride and finasteride is the intensity of the effect. Finasteride 1mg blocks about 70% of DHT, whereas dutasteride 0.5mg blocks more than 90%. This means that dutasteride is more effective at stopping the conversion of testosterone into DHT. However, if you are new in bodybuilding, I suggest you to take a personal antrenor to help to make all the exercises correctly. If you don't have this money, it is a good site squat rack where all exercises are explained for free.

----------


## HairGuru

I use Topical Finesteride so morning for me after gym, in the morning.

----------


## PayneEdward

I take it when I wake up

----------


## Haleakala

I take 0.5mg dutasteride when I wake up.

----------


## sophia96m

So take the instruction seriously and firmly follow the instructions, this will help you. 

I have engaged working with a fare care product company as a content writer. For any future assistance regarding gym equipment or any skin care products, do let me know.

----------


## wiki222

The morning after I go to the gym, I use Topical Finesteride.  Enhance your fitness app

----------


## frasheron

When gaining muscle mass, I use products that help to produce testosterone and growth hormone. They are usually based on extracts of various plants and minerals that contribute to producing male hormones. People under 25 do not need to take these supplements since a young body with proper nutrition can produce the right amount of testosterone and growth hormone, but I already need such safe supplements. These supplements are taken before bedtime, as this is the most favorable time for testosterone secretion.

----------


## KylieRecket21

The main supposed benefit of a waist trainer is that wearing it is a fast and easy way to get an hourglass figure. While the waist trainers collection may give that impression when a person wears it, according to the American Board of Cosmetic Surgery (ABCS) blog, the garment will not drastically change a person's body shape. Contrary to what celebrities say, waist training will not reduce belly fat, make you lose weight, or give you similar results to liposuction. All a waist trainer can do is squeeze your torso for a temporary change in appearance.

----------


## Washate

1. Before you start taking them
 You should take these drugs before starting any kind of exercise program. If you have been exercising regularly for some time now, then you may not need to take them. However, if you haven't exercised much lately, then you should definitely take them at least two weeks prior to beginning any workout routine.
 2. After you finish working out
 After finishing your workout session, you should wait about 30 minutes before showering. Showering immediately after a workout could cause damage to your hair follicles.
 3. After you get out of the shower
 After getting out of the shower, you should apply moisturizer to your scalp. Moisturizing your scalp helps prevent dryness and irritation.
 4. After you put on your clothes
 After putting on your clothes, you should comb your hair thoroughly. Combing your hair thoroughly helps remove sweat and dirt from your hair.
 5. After you go to bed
 When going to sleep, you should use a conditioner. Using a conditioner helps keep your hair soft and shiny.
 6. Every morning
 Every morning, you should wash your face using warm water. Washing your face with warm water helps reduce oil production.
 7. Once a week
 Once a week, you should shampoo your hair. Shampooing your hair once a week helps remove buildup of dead skin cells and dirt.

----------

